

High-tech sector no longer Israel's growth engine - wslh
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dTzRpS5EK_oJ:www.haaretz.com/business/.premium-1.610443+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ar

======
brownbat
Can I put in an HN book request based on this article?

I'd be interested in a history of Israel's high tech sector, if anyone knows
of a good book. Notable companies and talented developers, arguments for why
the sector was such a success in Israel (favorable laws? culture? lack of
other opportunities?).

~~~
thrill
Wikipedia has a decent relevant page: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Start-
up_Nation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Start-up_Nation)

